# Cat coat



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi, I show my cat with the GCCF and he has been doing well. He is currently a Grand champion and has 2 more certificates to become Imperial Grand champion. My query is about his coat. Some judges have said he lacks some density in his coat even though he frequently wins BOB or BOV and I am very proud of him. What does that mean ? Is there something I could do to improve it such as fish oils or brushing with a specific brush. He is a brown spotted Bengal. Thankyou for reading.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What's his diet? Improving the diet would be the first thing that I would look at for improving the coat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Diet might help especially if there is any dandruff, but the time of year might have an influence as well.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Density relates to the thickness and feel of it. A Bengal coat should be like a pelt. I agree with looking at food but also look at your coat preparation routine, what do you use to get the coat show-ready?


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

Thankyou for all you comments. I will take them board. I have a comb I use but have bought a brush now to brush his coat on a daily basis He does not have dandruff and his coat is soft but not thick but I will persevere. Thankyou.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Bengals don't have a thick coat and don't tend to require brushing, certainly not daily.

Do you bath him before a show? Bathing 3 days before the show using Chubbs bars or oatmeal based shampoo should help his coat texture. Along with good diet.


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

Thankyou for the advice. I never really thought of bathing him, not sure what he would think of it lol. He has a short soft coat but as in my original Post, some judges said he lacked some density which I was led to believe thickness of the coat which confused me a little bit. It is really interesting though how the judges can have such different opinions on the same cat. I presume perhaps because they may favour certain breeds that they prefer over another. Great forum though, I always check in because there is always such good advice on all subjects


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You're doing your boy a great disservice by not bathing him pre-show, and the higher you get up the titles the more you will be pulled up on this and certificates withheld. Bathing helps the fur separate and give that density that they're referring to


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

Thankyou spotty cats and Rufus 15 for your advice. Do you recommend we wet shampoo in the bath or use one of the dry non rinse shampoo. Do they do the same job? What brands do you recommend .


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Parsley said:


> Thankyou spotty cats and Rufus 15 for your advice. Do you recommend we wet shampoo in the bath or use one of the dry non rinse shampoo. Do they do the same job? What brands do you recommend .


You need to give him a full bath to include degrease, shampoo and texturiser. Anju Beauté or Jeroba are available from Crystal Clear. I would advise asking other exhibitors in your breed for tips, as each breed needs a different bathing routine


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You don't want a shampoo that makes the fur separate or be more dense, that's not their coat type.
The fur needs to be close lying and sleek, which is why they're bathed 3 days out from the show, so the coat settles nicely.

We do start bathing young, so you might find your boy isn't so keen if you've left it too late. There are some shine and texture sprays that might help instead of a full bath but I would not use spray on shampoo.

Chubbs bars work well for Bengals, or oatmeal based liquid shampoo. Bathing is quick, 5 minutes at the most. Wet, lather, rinse, multiple products are not needed.

Eta - you likely won't need to bath before every show, that will depend how often you show though.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

spotty cats said:


> You don't want a shampoo that makes the fur separate or be more dense, that's not their coat type.


And this is why I don't have short shorthairs, because I'm clueless :Bag


----------



## abakaz (Jan 23, 2020)

Gratulation


----------

